# Frogs!



## dampeoples (Sep 28, 2007)

Been pouring these things the past few days, they kick nicely, fished with them a bit yesterday, can't wait until I go to the river in two weeks, and plop these in and out of some pads


----------



## Jim (Sep 28, 2007)

How long before they are on for sale? Frogs has been on my list for 3 years now, Its time to take the plunge.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 28, 2007)

They scare me - really scare me!

I think the bass have no chance now!


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 28, 2007)

Hopefully later today Jimmy 

And David - BOO


----------



## Nickk (Sep 28, 2007)

now I know how you got your screen name...



DAMN PEOPLES! Those are sweet!


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks!

I forgot to add the color names, Chartreuse Pumpkin, Blue Smoke Pearl and Blue Crawfish


----------



## redbug (Sep 28, 2007)

those look great. another must have to add to my list..


----------



## Icefisher15 (Sep 28, 2007)

Those do look like some real good lookin frogs.


----------

